# Tyre Repair Kit



## ptill1 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi all, 
after owning my car for all of 9 mths I have just found out that the tyre repair kit is missing, can't believe I missed that one! Still wouldn't of realised but was washing the car this morning and my neighbour came out and was asking about spare tyres, I mentioned that I didn't have a spare but a repair kit, which I then attempted to show him, except all I found was an empty space? 
although the tie strap was buckled up? The car hasn't been left anywhere for it to be nicked, so obviously wasn't there when I picked the car up.

Has anyone else found this kit missing? I will contact the dealer in the morning, but after this length of time I'm not going to hold my breath!!!!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

What have you got in your boot? Do you have a compressor, selection of tools, a jack ..... ?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I'm sure I checked mine but now I'll have to do it again. Maybe it's something they fit last minute in case it goes walkies and they forgot.


----------



## ptill1 (Jul 6, 2009)

Compressor and repair glue is missing, if I remember from my last car these were packed together.


----------



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

All present and correct, went though it with salesman, half wished I had a proper wheel/tyre but 20" wheel and tyre would weigh a ton, think if I ever come across a space saver ill get it and keep at home for mega emergencies..

Id imagine you may struggle getting one now from Audi unless you have puncture / damage package ?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

ptill1 said:


> Compressor and repair glue is missing, if I remember from my last car these were packed together.


Yes. You definitely should have a compressor and a can of gunk.


----------



## ptill1 (Jul 6, 2009)

Good news, contacted my dealer this morning and they have ordered me a kit with their complements. Many thanks to Liverpool Audi.


----------



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Bazzin, cant say anything more !


----------



## ptill1 (Jul 6, 2009)

Gatsoburner said:


> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> Bazzin, cant say anything more !


Cheers Gatso!!


----------



## marshik (Mar 29, 2016)

ptill1 said:


> Good news, contacted my dealer this morning and they have ordered me a kit with their complements. Many thanks to Liverpool Audi.


Hi, one off-topic question. 
Have you bought direct from Liverpool audi or via carwow? 
I have placed an order using carwow and wondered about the process, when the car will be ready.


----------



## ptill1 (Jul 6, 2009)

marshik said:


> ptill1 said:
> 
> 
> > Good news, contacted my dealer this morning and they have ordered me a kit with their complements. Many thanks to Liverpool Audi.
> ...


Hi Marshik, bought direct from Liverpool Audi.


----------



## marshik (Mar 29, 2016)

ptill1 said:


> marshik said:
> 
> 
> > ptill1 said:
> ...


Thanks fro reply!


----------

